# Necromantica, a grimdark adventure, Free with Kindle Unlimited



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Click here to read reviews on Goodreads!​







Necromantica recently won New Apple Awards' 2016 official selection in the category Action and Adventure. I couldn't be more thrilled. Be sure to check out the video below, a trailer/reading of the introduction chapter.






War and death have swept the Pure Nation of Fortia. What began as a skirmish on the outskirts of the kingdom spiraled out of control into a full scale orc invasion. With cities falling and countless lives lost, King Stolzel has rallied his remaining forces to gather in the holy city of Dromn; to make one final stand against their savage enemies. Among the soldiers and countless orc hordes, a thief and a necromancer arrive with plans of their own.

$2.99 eBook (or free with Kindle Unlimited) available at:
Amazon Kindle US
Amazon Kindle UK

$7.99 Paperback available at:
Amazon
Barnes & Noble (coming soon)
Books-A-Million (coming soon)
CreateSpace

For more, be sure to follow me on Facebook, Twitter, and my blog. Or you can rate Necromantica at Goodreads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Keith. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Necromantica... an outstanding word!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, Steverino! I typically try to avoid titles that are made up words, but it really is fitting to the story.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Here's a fun little bump. I've been trying to come up with book descriptions for Necromantica, and am not too sure of the direction I want to go. I always enjoy "in character" descriptions, but I'm not sure how readers really react to them. Anyways, I posted some rough drafts in my blog to descriptions I'm playing with. Feel free to vote on a couple or add your own ideas. Or just read through them to start getting a more in depth idea of the story itself.

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2013/04/necromantica-book-descriptions.html

Enjoy!


----------



## RecluseRaconteur (Apr 11, 2015)

I love the title you chose! Necromantica! Sounds epic, my friend.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, RecluseRaconteur! Most of the story takes place around orcs sieging the last human city in the kingdom, and the heroes are a sinister thief and blood thirsty necromancer. I wanted the title to be strong enough that even Beowulf would stop and say, "Dude, that's pretty epic right there." So I'm glad to know it's coming across.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Here's a blog with the first three chapters. Enjoy!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

In this week's bump, Necromantica is now an award winning story. Hooray!


----------



## cgill88 (Nov 6, 2017)

w00t! Gonna get myself a copy!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

cgill88 said:


> w00t! Gonna get myself a copy!


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

The hardcover edition is now available and looks amazing! Check it out!

https://www.amazon.com/Necromantica-Vecris-Keith-Blenman/dp/0989023486/


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Check out the latest reviews on Goodreads!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Bump!


----------

